# new usernames?



## donkey (Nov 3, 2003)

is it possible to change our usernames?

 i found this thread from last year i think, but that doesn't do me any good.  i just think it would be cool is all.


----------



## bobw (Nov 3, 2003)

Talk to EdX about this. He does it once a year I believe. You can PM him and ask when he'll be doing it.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey the name I wanted "MacMan" is already taken tho some guy signed up using that name awhile ago posted once and never came back


----------



## edX (Nov 3, 2003)

yea, what bob said, except do not contact me about this. i will announce it in this forum when the time comes. what i don't understand is why somebody who just registered and has only 2 posts would already want to change their name? just being a donkey or what? 

as for already taken names - if a name is taken by someone who hasn't logged in for a considerable amount of time, i will sometimes delete them and make the change. but keep in mind that lots of people are active viewers without being active posters. i will not take a name away from someone who is active here in any way.


----------



## Trip (Nov 4, 2003)

Last year we got name changes as Christmas presents...only problem was you had to wait another year to change back. And if in that time somebody took your old name there was no way to get it back.


----------



## Randman (Nov 4, 2003)

For 2 posts, just create a new name that you want. Or do what Unix/11 did and add a sig saying he used to be (a better name imho) mAc hAcKeR.


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Aw I want fo' Chwissmas is my two fwont teef... and a capital A. 

Donkey, what do you _want_ to be called?  Mule?  Pony?


----------



## applewhore (Nov 4, 2003)

arden - you're on form today!!!

LOL...


----------



## donkey (Nov 4, 2003)

actually, i just created a "new" account since i have an older one.  it just occurred to me to do a check to see if user names were changable by some other means.


----------

